# Dubai invitation letter



## kenedy (Aug 10, 2012)

Am an African from Nigeria, please how long will it take a Dubai company to send an invitation letter to when i applied a job please anyone who have an idea for that should help me


----------



## kenedy (Aug 10, 2012)

kenedy said:


> Am an African from Ghana, please how long will it take a Dubai company to send an invitation letter to when i applied a job


----------

